# Lodge Cast Iron



## Tin Falcon (Apr 18, 2014)

While there are many companies in the US closing doors and going over seas hear is a company that is thriving .
Lodge cast Iron cookware . IMHO the best cookware for many things . This stuff was used by Louis and Clark  and is still made today. 

http://www.lodgemfg.com/aboutus




> 100 Years and Still Cooking...
> 
> 
> Nestled alongside the Cumberland Plateau of the Appalachian Mountains is the town of South Pittsburg, Tennessee (population 3,300). It was here that Joseph Lodge and his wife settled and, in 1896 opened his first foundry. Originally named The Blacklock Foundry after Joseph Lodges friend and minister, the company gained success until May of 1910 when it burned down. Just three months later and a few blocks south, the company was reborn as Lodge Manufacturing Company.
> ...


Our lodge chefs skillet is the favorite cooking pan in the house and almost never leaves the stove except to serve food and be cleaned. 
Tin


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 18, 2014)

Tin,
In the last 10 years I've gotten to know several members of the Lodge family, all as nice a group of folks as you'd ever want to meet, and in fact I am within 20 miles of the South Pittsburg foundry as I write this.  The only problem I have with them is, they won't pour cylinders or drivers for me.


----------

